# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  let's sing together - russian alphabet song

## msleelee

http://depts.washington.edu/llc/olr/rus ... /index.php 
who know this song? or any other alphabet song version? i know the last four word!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

I can't listen to it -- it seems to need Quicktime installed. (Rarely happens on PC-compatibles.  ::  ) 
May be you can cite some words from this song?

----------


## msleelee

> I can't listen to it -- it seems to need Quicktime installed. (Rarely happens on PC-compatibles.  ) 
> May be you can cite some words from this song?

 yes some of my friends complain that can't listen to it without Quicktime. with my limited Russian language ability: 
"a)))b)))V))))g)))))..................and that's the end" that is the whole song I know how to sing at this stage. 
The funniest thing happened was I taped the song with my "classic" recorder and brought with me today. I walked into a lift then by accident I click the "play" then everyone in the lift heard the Russian song. At first I though wow this lift played song while going up, then I thought this song pretty neat without noticing it is the Russian song from my bag! so the song went on and on for almost 2 min. everyone in the lift stared at me. All a sudden I remember this was my song so I open my bag and put my head in!

----------


## Rtyom

Great story!   ::   
Yeah, unfortunately Quick Time isn't that popular with me either...  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Может это АБВГДейка? "АБВГДейка, АБВГДейка - это учеба и игра, АБВГДейка, АБВГДейка азбуку детям знать пора." =)

----------


## Rtyom

::  Я сам в первый раз эт слышу, ВарраВа.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я сам в первый раз эт слышу, ВарраВа.

 Молод ещо (с) Жеглов
=)
Я застал такую детскую передачу, которая шла по выходным, и там клоуны учили детей азбуке. =) Мотив песенки на всю жизнь запомнил. =)

----------


## Оля

Я тоже знаю АБВГДейку!!  :P

----------


## Triton

Эта передача до сих пор ещё существует: http://www.tvc.ru/center/index/id/30108000010000.html
Хотя там, конечно, уже совсем другие люди... 
Но по ссылке из первого поста не "АБВГДейка".  ::  Там товарищ поёт с каким-то странным выговором: никак не могу понять -- то ли это "нэйтив инглиш-спикер", то ли "наш" человек, который долго жил в нерусскоязычной среде.  ::  "Щ" он произносит как "шча", а вместо "Ы" -- что-то типа "еры".  ::

----------

